# Reparación sencilla altavoces 3 vias 6 Ohm



## pocoducho (Sep 28, 2015)

Buenas a todos
Esta es mi primera consulta y creo que es sencilla, espero no hacer perder mucho el tiempo.
Me acabo de comprar un amplificador Sansui A9, 65x2w para altavoces de 8 Ohm. Pido perdón de antemano por las burradas que seguramente escriba. El caso es que pensaba alimentar dos bafles antiguos que tenía en casa, unos Aiwa SX70 de 55w con 6 ohm de impedancia. Primera pregunta: pasa algo con el amplificador si tiene esos bafles? Ohm dice que, a igualdad de voltaje, si bajo la resistencia debería aumentar la intensidad...hasta ahí llego. El caso es que no pretendo reventar paredes, no voy a subir en exceso el volumen.
La segunda cuestión, que quizá debiera ser la primera, es que estos altavoces van mal, me explico: de uno de ellos sólo se escuchan los graves. De medios y twiter parece que se escucha algo muy al fondo. En el otro sólo ocurre con el de medios.
El filtro que tiene estos altavoces es vergonzoso para lo que he visto. Sólo tiene un condensador en serie en el borne del twiter en el que puedo leer 50V 1,5uF NP. Por cierto, en el transductor se lee 8 ohm 6w. En el transductor de medios se lee 100V 4,7uF NP y en el transductor también hay escrito 6w 8 ohm, aunque éste cuenta con un diámetro mayor...y ya está. Para el transductor de graves no hay intercalado condensador, resistencia ni inductancia alguna. Uno de los bornes de los 3 transductores están conectados con un cable directamente, sin consumo alguno. En el otro borne es en los que están los condensadores. Me propongo cambiar los condensadores porque creo que es lo que está funcionando mal. Dispongo de un multímetro con el que leo que, entre los bornes de entrada y salida de los condensadores cuyo transductor no suena, no hay apenas resistencia y creo que eso no está bien.
Y la pregunta es, cambiaríais condensadores y ya está o podríais recomendarme un sencillo esquema que merezca la pena llamarse "filtro" y construirlo yo?

Muchas gracias y mil perdones por las necedades con que os hago perder el tiempo ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2015)

pocoducho dijo:


> Buenas a todos
> Esta es mi primera consulta y creo que es sencilla, espero no hacer perder mucho el tiempo.
> Me acabo de comprar un amplificador Sansui A9, 65x2w para altavoces de 8 Ohm. Pido perdón de antemano por las burradas que seguramente escriba. El caso es que pensaba alimentar dos bafles antiguos que tenía en casa, unos Aiwa SX70 de 55w con 6 ohm de impedancia. Primera pregunta: pasa algo con el amplificador si tiene esos bafles? Ohm dice que, a igualdad de voltaje, si bajo la resistencia debería aumentar la intensidad...hasta ahí llego. El caso es que no pretendo reventar paredes, no voy a subir en exceso el volumen.


Casi con seguridad *NO* pasará nada.
Para estar 100% seguro habría que conocer de entre los datos del amplificador si puede trabajar con impedancias menores a 8Ω


> La segunda cuestión, que quizá debiera ser la primera, es que estos altavoces van mal, me explico: de uno de ellos sólo se escuchan los graves. De medios y twiter parece que se escucha algo muy al fondo. En el otro sólo ocurre con el de medios.
> El filtro que tiene estos altavoces es vergonzoso para lo que he visto. Sólo tiene un condensador en serie en el borne del twiter en el que puedo leer 50V 1,5uF NP. Por cierto, en el transductor se lee 8 ohm 6w. En el transductor de medios se lee 100V 4,7uF NP y en el transductor también hay escrito 6w 8 ohm, aunque éste cuenta con un diámetro mayor...y ya está. Para el transductor de graves no hay intercalado condensador, resistencia ni inductancia alguna. Uno de los bornes de los 3 transductores están conectados con un cable directamente, sin consumo alguno. En el otro borne es en los que están los condensadores. Me propongo cambiar los condensadores porque creo que es lo que está funcionando mal. Dispongo de un multímetro con el que leo que, entre los bornes de entrada y salida de los condensadores cuyo transductor no suena, no hay apenas resistencia y creo que eso no está bien.
> Y la pregunta es, cambiaríais condensadores y ya está o podríais recomendarme un sencillo esquema que merezca la pena llamarse "filtro" y construirlo yo?
> 
> Muchas gracias y mil perdones por las necedades con que os hago perder el tiempo ...


Antes de cambiar algo desconecta el tweeter y el midrange, solo un borne y comprueba con multímetro que tengan continuidad.


----------



## pocoducho (Sep 29, 2015)

Muchísimas gracias Fogonazo por responder tan rápido y poner un poco de cordura en mi forma de medir.
No he podido responderte antes porque me di cuenta de que mis dos multímetros estaban mal: pilas con bornes sulfatados. Pues he tenido que ir a por las pilas blablabla...el caso es que con tu sabio consejo ( y mi estupidez por no medir como debía, como bien dijiste, desoldando uno de los bornes...parece que no haya estudiado un año entero electricidad) ahora he podido comprobar que uno de los midrange no presenta continuidad...arreglo complicado, así que creo que lo voy a tirar con mucho cariño a la basura a no ser que encuentre un conjunto de transductores para las dos cajas y sus correspondiente filtros. Existe algún esquema sencillo pero equilibrado y montarme mis altavoces para el amplificador de 65w? He buscado pero no soy capaz de dar con la tecla aunque estoy casi seguro de que debe haber mil esquemas.
Muchísimas gracias de nuevo y perdón por las burradas


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2015)

pocoducho dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias Fogonazo por responder tan rápido y poner un poco de cordura en mi forma de medir.
> No he podido responderte antes porque me di cuenta de que mis dos multímetros estaban mal: pilas con bornes sulfatados. Pues he tenido que ir a por las pilas blablabla...el caso es que con tu sabio consejo ( y mi estupidez por no medir como debía, como bien dijiste, desoldando uno de los bornes...parece que no haya estudiado un año entero electricidad) ahora he podido comprobar que uno de los midrange no presenta continuidad...arreglo complicado, *así que creo que lo voy a tirar con mucho cariño a la basura a no ser que encuentre un conjunto de transductores para las dos cajas y sus correspondiente filtros*.. . .




Tal ves consigas alguien que repare tu/tus parlantes dañados.
Antes de "Tirar" averigua


----------



## pocoducho (Sep 30, 2015)

Hola de nuevo a todos y especialmente a Fogonazo.
He estado leyendo cientos de mensajes, buscando en el foro ( al principio lo hice pero debí buscar mas "fuerte", como dice un amigo), buscando transductores acordes económicamente con la calidad del resto de los componentes del altavoz, en español, en inglés, fórmulas (que no me asustan) para calcular los filtros y llego al apunte que hizo...no me acuerdo! (he visto tantos mensajes que me perdí, pero se lo agradezco un ciento allá donde esté). El caso es que es una página en inglés, con el diseño desde cero de un filtro, crossover o divisor de frecuencias ( creo que es lo mismo para el caso que nos ocupa) y carezco de un oscilador de audio ( es un generador de ondas?). Mi gozo en un pozo!...también he visto una página de pcpaudio que explica muy sencillo el principio de funcionamiento de un filtro, muy recomendable!
En fin, te escribo toda esta charla para agradecerte tu paciencia y pedir perdón por hacer una petición tan absurda como solicitar un "esquema sencillo pero equilibrado para montarme mis altavoces". Después de leer todo lo que he leído, que no es sino una miseria comparado con la enorme cantidad de información que debe haber por aquí, he aprendido que construir un filtro equilibrado como el que solicitaba es una tarea nada sencilla...puede que lo sea si cuentas con aparatos de medida pero es totalmente absurdo pretender un esquema universal que valga para cualquier conjunto y sólo con escuetos datos nominales. Por ésto me he decidido a escribirte, Fogonazo.
Por otra parte te digo que no me gusta llevar a reparar algo que puedo hacer yo mismo aunque tenga que leerme un libro. Creo que voy a comprar un par de midrange Wunderton, que recomendó un forero español cuyo nombre tampoco recuerdo ( mil perdones de nuevo), cambiaré todos los condensadores por otros iguales los montaré para que suenen mis altavoces, como sea. Posteriormente utilizaré estos bafles como banco de pruebas para mis zoquetadas, hasta que aprenda algo! Nada parecido a lo que pienso comprarme cuando ahorre, muy caro. Supongo que te suena un danés que se llama Troels Gravesen...? pues de su página y de otros proyectos que tengo en mente y que necesitan estudios avanzados de electrónica es por lo que recabé aquí.
Gracias de nuevo y perdón por la charla: también me gusta escribir...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2015)

Lo que te estoy sugiriendo es que *SOLO* lleves a reparar el parlante dañado, *NO* toda la caja.


Esa cajas se supone que fueron calculadas para una combinación de reproductores, si cambias de modelo el resultado puede no ser satisfactorio


----------

